# Its raining in the attic



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Thats what i recieved as a text today. Anyways after i rushed over to find out WTF. My pal the painter went and painted the house I just taped and sprayed 37 gallons of primer in a 10,000sgft home (Thats alot). then proceded to shut all the doors and keep the plastic on the windows and then go into basement and jack up the natural gas stove in basement. Though there is 2 dehumidifiers a 220 electric heaters and several fans in the basement. (The ones he unplugged and put there so they wouldnt get paint on them.) Anyway the text i got from the GC was its raining in the attic. Well i went into the attic and he was right the condensation was dripping from the trusses. Well so far I lost 1 buttjoint and the screws are all dimpled in 1 bedroom. May be worse tommorow. i bitched the painter out for a good 10 minutes . Ya know I am in there for 12 days trying to get the the moisture out and in 2 hours its a moisture storm. i already told him i would fix the ceiling but he is going to go around and fix all the water spots under the windows where the water dripped off his plastic. i went ahead and caulked all the angles too. man I hate when painters come in work half a fuking day makes 2k and leaves with a check. i think thats the last straw for me. Unless i prime it I aint taping it. Then once painter puts finish paint on it its his.


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

You're not fixing it for free, are you ? Or did you hire the painter and felt responsible ? Sucks either way.


----------



## Newagestucco (Apr 18, 2012)

I dont like it when they spray unless they roll behinde the first coat


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That sucks boco...Next time the G/C pulls up ask him if he has a gun in his truck!!!!:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes I need a gun. Yes i did all the repairs for free. The painter is a friend of mine and the GC always pays on time. i made it perfectly clear to them both. When the **** falls apart in 6 months dont call me.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

boco said:


> The painter is a friend of mine


Bummer.


----------

